# 2.8 motor sitting for 6 years, will it run?



## DesertQuattro (Aug 4, 2012)

I picked up a nice 99.5 2.8 with a blown motor recently for super cheap. I have available to me a 2.8 out of another B5 with only 69k on it, but it has been sitting untouched for 6 years. It ran when it was parked. Can I change fluids, spay some oil down plugs and run this one? I am doing this on a very tight budget so I am hoping it will work. I know paint and body, not really knowlegable about mechanical. thanks! :facepalm:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I would change the belt while its out of the car, along with all the other timing stuff and WP. 

Yes, change plugs and oil, pour a capful of oil in the spark plug holes and turn it over by hand say 10 times. then put another cap full of oil in the cylinders and turn over again a few times then put new plugs in. 
:thumbup:


----------



## DesertQuattro (Aug 4, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> I would change the belt while its out of the car, along with all the other timing stuff and WP.
> 
> Yes, change plugs and oil, pour a capful of oil in the spark plug holes and turn it over by hand say 10 times. then put another cap full of oil in the cylinders and turn over again a few times then put new plugs in.
> :thumbup:


 Thanks for the reply! 
That's what I was thinking/hoping for. I figured I should do a timing belt change while it's out. Where should I get that? I see Blauparts has some great prices it seems. Should I get the complete kit and rent the tools? I know I can do it myself with the right tools and a lot of patience. I have a hookup though a local Audi dealer but I assume even with a discount, OEM whould be more expensive. 
Also, should I be concerned with seals leaking or the injectors plugging up? 
Thanks again. I can't wait to get her on the road


----------

